# Molly's roof of her mouth is soft - Is this normal?



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

Bella's is soft too toward the front. I think it's normal... I'm not a vet but I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Buckyn8 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you for responding! Its one of those things you accidentally feel and then wonder if its normal. I couldn't find anything when I searched Google or the forms so figured I would ask. Thanks again!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh yeah it is too! Who knew?


----------

